# Can grape stems be given as treats?



## A & B (Aug 11, 2018)

I would like to give my bunny some grape stems. They would be a great chew toy. If you don't know what a grape stem is, here is a picture


----------



## A & B (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm sorry it didn't attach the first time


----------



## Preitler (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes, the whole plant is ok, although grapes only as a rare treat because they are very sweet.


----------



## A & B (Aug 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------

